# Success, with Pregnacare Conception!!



## mikababy

After feeling horribly sick all this week I decided to do a HPT simply to find out if I was pregnant, cos if I _wasn't_ I was bloody well going to take something to stop me feeling so awful! AND...

:bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Two things I wanted to share...

From the outset I've tried to take 'control' of our TTC...I got a BBT thermometer, joined up on FF, got OPKs, scrutinised every last early pregnancy 'sympton' etc etc and to be honest becoming pregnant was turning into a complete obsession for me!! 

After 5 month's of no luck I caved in to friends telling me to 'relax' and 'just have fun' and we got our BFP! I really think the 'chilled out' approach played a part.

Also, I've been taking Pregnacare Conception for the last 6-8 weeks and so I really reckon this is worth a shot ladies.

Good luck!!

XX


----------



## crossroads

Thanks for sharing and congrats. x


----------



## muncho

well done and good luck xx


----------



## lnic1970

congratulations :happydance: its been a great few days for BFP announcements x


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## mikababy

Thanks!!

Realised I put this in the wrong section.

Am still a bit anxious that it won't 'stick' but will feel more reassured once I've seen a G.P (have to go and register now, as I've just moved!).

Good luck and baby dust to all.

xx


----------



## MrsCrabs

huge congrats there


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations:) xx


----------



## bfphopeful

:happydance:Congrats on your BFP! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## destinyfaith

great advice :) congrats xx


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## kstancook

congrats!


----------



## kirsty22

Congrats! xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations :dance:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## J's promise

Congrats hun and thanks for this post. This is my cycle 2 actively TTC and went head-on into the whole business, bought CB OPK last cycle.

When I went to the store to get another CB OPK for this cycle, i saw the prenacare and decided to try it. Hopefully, I'd get my BFP too.

It's CD11 today, just hope it's not too late...


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## skippy

late congratulations!:haha::flower:


----------



## Stacey_89

Congratultions :)

I bought pregnacare conception 2 weeks ago and got OH wellman conception :)


----------

